# Items on your 'to do' list that mess with your head...



## Greg (Aug 24, 2008)

As a mountain biker, and one that rides the same area and trails (Nassahegan) quite often, I've sort of formed a mental list of items that I aim to clear. What are some of the items on your 'to do' list that you hope to someday tackle? They might be a bridge ot stunt, a drop, a techy section of trail. Describe them. And update this thread when you finally conquer them.

I cleared a few techy areas today that I've been meaning to. One was a spot that I never had the intention of clearing so soon, but I pulled it off today. The next big item on my list is a spot I've dubbed the MR. evil OTB-hug-a-tree. A month or so back, Tim attempted a small probably 2 foot drop on a section of trail that is pretty tight with not a lot of landing (the trail turns). Anyway, he hit it way too slow, OTB'd and ended up throwing a shoulder firmly into the 10" diameter tree right next to the drop. I watched the whole thing transpire from below about 4 feet away.

Today, I was third behind Tim and o3jeff. Tim styled the drop without any sort of hesitation. Jeff cruised it right after him. Me? I sallied around the lady's tee trail braid. How is it that the dude that OTB'd can take it and I still wuss it? Mind games, I tell ya. One of the greatest things about MTBing, especially when you finally conquer them. Anyway, that little drop is next on my list. I actually would like to wheelie drop it.

Next?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't believe you never rode that. I'm the biggest wuss out there and I didn't think twice about following Tim over it.


----------



## Philpug (Aug 24, 2008)

I keep meaning to procrastinate, eh... maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (Aug 24, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I don't believe you never rode that. I'm the biggest wuss out there and I didn't think twice about following Tim over it.



Thanks for the solid blow to my ego, Jeff. :lol: Mind f@cK. That's my only explanation. Just like that B street ledge you _finally _got the balls to tackle today.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 24, 2008)

Not mtb, but I've got throw a 360 again on my to do list.  I could throw em' with ease in High School, but cracked a rib throwing one in my early 20's and haven't ever tried since.  Outside of drops I hardly take to the air at all anymore.  I would like to change that this winter.


----------



## Greg (Aug 24, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Not mtb, but I've got throw a 360 again on my to do list.  I could throw em' with ease in High School, but cracked a rib throwing one in my early 20's and haven't ever tried since.  Outside of drops I hardly take to the air at all anymore.  I would like to change that this winter.



Wrong forum, brotha. Move along...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 24, 2008)

I've cleared several of the areas on my mental list in the last few outings.  One thing that I like to do on the items that were on my list and I've already cleared is to see how proficient I can get at them.

The Tim OTB rock is on my short list, the last time I rode there was with my wife the other day and it didn't look _that_ bad so I vowed to hit it next time.  The techy sections before hitting the DT at the end of the cemetery twisty area is too.  I've made a few of the sections, but never consistently and never all together.  The three little bridges in the Scoville warm-up twisty area are another that I need to conquer.

On my long list is the sketchy downhill to the bridge when going back north after crossing 69 from Session's woods.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Just like that B street ledge you _finally _got the balls to tackle today.


Now I just have to put it all together and ride it without stopping.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 24, 2008)

i have one item on my to do list.  get a decent bike.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 24, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Now I just have to put it all together and ride it without stopping.



If you can ride down it from a stand still at the top you should have no problem just rolling down it.  I tried a few times to convince myself to ride it while sitting on top and never did, then I just rolled down it without stopping, no problems.


----------



## Greg (Aug 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The three little bridges in the Scoville warm-up twisty area are another that I need to conquer.
> 
> On my long list is the sketchy downhill to the bridge when going back north after crossing 69 from Session's woods.



You put the "caveman" bridges in the warm-up route ahead of the sketchy downhill? Funny how the mind plays different tricks on different people. I have no problem with that downhill, yet I still haven't even added those bridges to my list. You go first. Maybe I'll follow. :lol:



o3jeff said:


> Now I just have to put it all together and ride it without stopping.



You'll do it next time. It's hardly a concern to me anymore.


----------



## severine (Aug 24, 2008)

Too many things on my list.  :lol:  The stuff I did last Sunday at Hubbard Park, though, was significant.  I picked up quite a bit of speed (for me, anyway) in those rock gardens mainly because I had to.  And I'm glad I did it.

In Nass, there are many things I'd like to do.  But I have a lot more practicing before I'll get them.  I'd like to do that ledge that I taped you guys on, though.  Not up but down.  Eventually, I'd also like to go down that ledge on B-street that Greg talked Brian into on that ride I did with you guys.  I did from the dirt down last Thursday and it wasn't as bad as it looked.  

That's about as specific as I can get right now.  I'm not really eager to cross any bridges on the bike, though, that's for sure.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 24, 2008)

I think he is talking about the bridge and downhill were we let the people go by the other night.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 24, 2008)

Mine are riding that ladder drop at the beggining of the sessions area and eventually riding Red's Rock (That is what Greg and I have dubbed the spot my buddie broke his ribs). I was really happe that I rode every bridge on the ride today with out hesitation. The stuff I have built in my back yard has really helped with the bridges. I have my own little ladder drop in the back yard at just under 3 feet now and it is no big deal. I should have it up to 4 feet in a few weeks. Then all I will need is a full face helmet and I will attempt that sassions ladder drop.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> You put the "caveman" bridges in the warm-up route ahead of the sketchy downhill? Funny how the mind plays different tricks on different people. I have no problem with that downhill, yet I still haven't even added those bridges to my list. You go first. Maybe I'll follow. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll do it next time. It's hardly a concern to me anymore.




I was thinking the same thing...... That DH is really nothing anymore, I don't think twice about it. I actually rode it faster today than ever before. Then again I didn't think twice about hitting that sketchy bridge made from tree branches. That was with out a doubt the dumbest thing I did all day.


----------



## Philpug (Aug 24, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Not mtb, but I've got throw a 360 again on my to do list.  I could throw em' with ease in High School, but cracked a rib throwing one in my early 20's and haven't ever tried since.  Outside of drops I hardly take to the air at all anymore.  I would like to change that this winter.


They are on my "to do" list every year. 30 years straight.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> I cleared a few techy areas today that I've been meaning to. One was a spot that I never had the intention of clearing so soon, but I pulled it off today. The next big item on my list is a spot I've dubbed the MR. evil OTB-hug-a-tree. A month or so back, Tim attempted a small probably 2 foot drop on a section of trail that is pretty tight with not a lot of landing (the trail turns). Anyway, he hit it way too slow, OTB'd and ended up throwing a shoulder firmly into the 10" diameter tree right next to the drop. I watched the whole thing transpire from below about 4 feet away.
> 
> Today, I was third behind Tim and o3jeff. Tim styled the drop without any sort of hesitation. Jeff cruised it right after him. Me? I sallied around the lady's tee trail braid. How is it that the dude that OTB'd can take it and I still wuss it? Mind games, I tell ya. One of the greatest things about MTBing, especially when you finally conquer them. Anyway, that little drop is next on my list. I actually would like to wheelie drop it.
> 
> Next?



I actually didn't even think about my previous crash when hitting that spot today. I think part of it is that I know last time was a complete fluke. But seeing how you were about 4 feet from my superman impression and heard the sound of my body slamming into the tree truck I could see how that spot could get into your head.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> You put the "caveman" bridges in the warm-up route ahead of the sketchy downhill? Funny how the mind plays different tricks on different people. I have no problem with that downhill, yet I still haven't even added those bridges to my list. You go first. Maybe I'll follow. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll do it next time. It's hardly a concern to me anymore.





MR. evil said:


> I was thinking the same thing...... That DH is really nothing anymore, I don't think twice about it. I actually rode it faster today than ever before. Then again I didn't think twice about hitting that sketchy bridge made from tree branches. That was with out a doubt the dumbest thing I did all day.





o3jeff said:


> I think he is talking about the bridge and downhill were we let the people go by the other night.


Jeff is correct.  The DH before the bridge right before getting to 69 on the standard loop isn't a concern anymore.  I don't think Tim has ever been there, and I'm almost certain that Greg has never rode it.  This is in the section between the intersection of 69 and Reservoir rd and the fire road that intersects 69 across from Scoville.  We walked up this particular section with Chris, after waiting for that large group on our last ride.  It's at least as steep as the section you're talking about, but way more washed out, rooty, and rocky, much more narrow and has a drop off to the left if you should happen to fall that way.


----------



## Greg (Aug 24, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I think he is talking about the bridge and downhill were we let the people go by the other night.



Der. I misread that. That downhill is way at the bottom of my long list... :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 25, 2008)

drops of any kind.  I'm okay with logs and rock gardens, but drops kinda get in my head.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 27, 2008)

Drops, especially wheelie drops.  I don't know why, but I just get freaked out now.

I have actually gotten to a point where I can go up bigger drops than I can comfortably go down.


----------



## Greg (Aug 27, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Drops, especially wheelie drops.  I don't know why, but I just get freaked out now.
> 
> I have actually gotten to a point where I can go up bigger drops than I can comfortably go down.



Doesn't seem like you're having much trouble to me...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> Doesn't seem like you're having much trouble to me...



No kidding!  Knowing Austin those probably aren't big enough to qualify as drops though.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 27, 2008)

I took those drops on my second ever on full suspension bike and I have yet to take them again.  I actually haven't gone off anything as big as that second drop since that day.  I'm working towards being able to get up both drops soon though.  Hopefully another month and I'll be able to get up them.

Here's a vid of someone climbing up that drop:

It looks way bigger in person.

BTW, that roller at 1:25 is retarded.  It seriously must be at least 70 degrees.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice stoke AWF


----------



## awf170 (Aug 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> Doesn't seem like you're having much trouble to me...



Got up that drop in the first the pic today.  Measured about 40 inches with my makeshift measuring device (a wheel).  Still can't get up the guts for the second one though.  

This climb is now the biggest thing that messed with my head as of now.  I get to the bottom and slam my brakes every time.


----------



## Greg (Aug 30, 2008)

Hard to tell how steep that face is. I have to imagine speed, like always, is the key.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 30, 2008)

awf170 said:


> This climb is now the biggest thing that messed with my head as of now.  I get to the bottom and slam my brakes every time.



That looks interesting.  I'd like to give it a try sometime.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> Hard to tell how steep that face is. I have to imagine speed, like always, is the key.



Wicked freakin' steep.  I actually won't even go down it since I'm probably going to go over my handlebars.  There's no way you get up without being in a climbing position.  I would guess the bottom few feet are around 70 degrees, but I really have no idea.


Getting about 5-6 feet off the ground then having to turn left sharply is by far the sketchiest part.  (What the second rider is doing in the picture)



bvibert said:


> That looks interesting.  I'd like to give it a try sometime.



Well if you come to Lynn Woods September 14th...


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 30, 2008)

Our terrain is nothing like that here.  looks very cool!


----------



## awf170 (Aug 30, 2008)

Here's a ridiculous roller that I don't plan on ever trying.  Or at least in the near future.


----------



## JD (Aug 31, 2008)

Stuff on the trail doesn't really call to me like that anymore, but Flat Land stuff haunts me.  180s are right on the cusp for me.  I've hit a couple, but I want to get them dialed so I can do them at will.  Also, being able to endo 180 off of log rides, but I'm not really close to that.  More like a 2 year plan.  When wheelie dropping, if your just sessioning a drop, lower your seat, do it standing so you can learn to be smooth, absorbing the drop (like a trials rider), not just bomb dropping off of it and landing on the saddle.  Also, figure out what gear propells you a full wheel base length with less then a stroke.  Most people go with too light a gear and get to the bottom of the stroke before their rear wheel clears the lip and end up nosing off or going OTB.  A nice meaty gear is key.  Having to pedal more then a half stroke will throw you balance off and make it hard to stay straight, esspecially as the drops gets bigger and you spend more time in the air....Progression is the fun part....


----------



## Greg (Aug 31, 2008)

I love wheelie dropping and I'm pretty decent at them (small >3' drops). You're right about the correct gear selection. Wheelie drops were one of the first thing a buddy taught during my first MTB stint in the 90's.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 15, 2008)

Blatant dick waving....

I got two more things today.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owORFXyd2_g
(watch in high quality, it's so much better.

I did the up down 3 drop loop at the start of the video that the guy tries a few times.  Straight up, turned around, and did the drops.  Didn't even think about it while I was doing it, that is probably why I actually got it.

And I did the air at 2:05.  My biggest air to date.  By our rough estimate it is almost a 6 ft. drop to where I landed.

Dick waving over.  Yeah, I'm pretty pumped.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 16, 2008)

Have you done that roller around 1:20 yet?


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2008)

A few new ones for me:


Making both climbs on the trail leading south from Stone Road.
Clearing that stupid rocky roller in the middle of Devil's Kitchen.
Attempt the caveman bridges in the warm-up loop north of Scoville Rd.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 16, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Have you done that roller around 1:20 yet?



No, that thing is retarded.  At least the last time I look at it around a month ago I thought it was.  Seriously, just climbing up the thing would be around a 5.7.


----------



## eatskisleep (Sep 16, 2008)

awf170 said:


> No, that thing is retarded.  At least the last time I look at it around a month ago I thought it was.  Seriously, just climbing up the thing would be around a 5.7.




Did we see that on our loop?


----------



## awf170 (Sep 16, 2008)

eatskisleep said:


> Did we see that on our loop?



I'm pretty sure we didn't.  Not a 100% positive though.  It is definitely one of the sketchiest well known roller in Lynn woods.  Next time I go out I'm going to give that roller another look.  Not too sure how happy my bike will be about doing it though.


----------



## Gremf (Sep 17, 2008)

My To Do list:

Areas to ride for the first time:
Grayville Falls (NEMBA event there this weekend but cannot attend)
Nashaheogon (sp?)
Case Mt
Kingdom Trails
Vietnam
All of Al's Trail in Newtown (20 mile epic)

Areas to revisit:
Cockaponsit Epic Trail
Westwoods
Penwood SP


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 17, 2008)

Gremf said:


> My To Do list:
> 
> Areas to ride for the first time:
> Grayville Falls (NEMBA event there this weekend but cannot attend)
> ...



It looks like I will be riding either Nassahegan or Case Mt this Sunday morning. Your welcome to join us. You also need to add Batchelor Street and Earls in Amherst / Granby MA to your list of places to ride. Sweet trails!


----------



## Gremf (Sep 17, 2008)

I would like to but I am booked Sunday with a family Gig.  I had to bail out of the NEMBA Fall Fiesta at Grayville Falls this weekend because of it.  I think, however, to make up for that going to try and spend one day each month checking off some of those to dos.


----------



## SundayRiver Yeti (Sep 17, 2008)

awf170 said:


> I took those drops on my second ever on full suspension bike and I have yet to take them again.  I actually haven't gone off anything as big as that second drop since that day.  I'm working towards being able to get up both drops soon though.  Hopefully another month and I'll be able to get up them.
> 
> Here's a vid of someone climbing up that drop:
> 
> ...



I love Lynn Woods. That is where I ride most of the time.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 17, 2008)

SundayRiver Yeti said:


> I love Lynn Woods. That is where I ride most of the time.


Well I think we should be meet up then since I am here about 3 times a week, most of the time by myself.  When do you usually ride?


----------



## rueler (Sep 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I've cleared several of the areas on my mental list in the last few outings.  One thing that I like to do on the items that were on my list and I've already cleared is to see how proficient I can get at them.
> 
> The Tim OTB rock is on my short list, the last time I rode there was with my wife the other day and it didn't look _that_ bad so I vowed to hit it next time.  The techy sections before hitting the DT at the end of the cemetery twisty area is too.  I've made a few of the sections, but never consistently and never all together.  The three little bridges in the Scoville warm-up twisty area are another that I need to conquer.
> 
> On my long list is the sketchy downhill to the bridge when going back north after crossing 69 from Session's woods.



you can get that sketchy downhill!! Stay on the left side the whole way down. There's one other line that requires a bit more precision. When you ride that sketch downhill start it on the extreme left...about a quarter of the way down there will be a dirt shelf in the roots that urges you to move to the right of the trail...as you do that it helps re-center yourself and gives you a quick second to asses the rest of the downhill...at that point you need to go back to the left and there's one root that will get you if you're riding tight gripped or grabbing too much brake. At the bottom, it's almost to the point where you have to wheely drop to to trail erosion...but, it's rollable.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2008)

rueler said:


> you can get that sketchy downhill!! Stay on the left side the whole way down. There's one other line that requires a bit more precision. When you ride that sketch downhill start it on the extreme left...about a quarter of the way down there will be a dirt shelf in the roots that urges you to move to the right of the trail...as you do that it helps re-center yourself and gives you a quick second to asses the rest of the downhill...at that point you need to go back to the left and there's one root that will get you if you're riding tight gripped or grabbing too much brake. At the bottom, it's almost to the point where you have to wheely drop to to trail erosion...but, it's rollable.



Thanks for the tips rueler.  I would have never thought to stay to the left as I'd be trying to stay away from falling off the trail.  I'll get it one of these days.  I was inspired watching several riders ride down it one day as we were waiting to walk up.  I wasn't sure how possible it was till then.


----------



## rueler (Sep 21, 2008)

I guess that my goals of things to clean at Nass.are:

1) Clean the entire Devil's Kitchen area (did about 85-90% today)
2) Work my courage up to do all of the newer skinnies/log rides on the Stone Road side.
3) Do *all* of the rock drops on the old ladder bridge stunt trail on the Stone side.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 21, 2008)

awf170 said:


> I'm pretty sure we didn't.  Not a 100% positive though.  It is definitely one of the sketchiest well known roller in Lynn woods.  Next time I go out I'm going to give that roller another look.  Not too sure how happy my bike will be about doing it though.



Yeah, I took a look at that roller yesterday.  Still kind of retarded, but I'm working up the courage up to do it.  I need to get someone else to do it before me, or to heckle me for a few minutes before I give it a try.  Also there is now way you could even get up the thing without climbing shoes and some climbing experience.


----------



## eatskisleep (Sep 21, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Yeah, I took a look at that roller yesterday.  Still kind of retarded, but I'm working up the courage up to do it.  I need to get someone else to do it before me, or to heckle me for a few minutes before I give it a try.  Also there is now way you could even get up the thing without climbing shoes and some climbing experience.




That's where my 5.10 biking shoes come in...


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 21, 2008)

I think I added about 10 rollers at Case mt I was to much of a wuss to try on my to do list. I was really happy with the way I was riding up these stunts. With some advise from a really good rider I was consistantly making it up rock faces I would have never been able to before. I just wussed out at the top of everything I made it up and walked down.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I think I added about 10 rollers at Case mt I was to much of a wuss to try on my to do list. I was really happy with the way I was riding up these stunts. With some advise from a really good rider I was consistantly making it up rock faces I would have never been able to before. I just wussed out at the top of everything I made it up and walked down.



If you added 10 rollers then I need to add 20, for the distant, maybe someday portion of my list.   I wouldn't even try to make it up most of what you got up and the stuff I did try didn't go all that well for the most part.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> If you added 10 rollers then I need to add 20, for the distant, maybe someday portion of my list.   I wouldn't even try to make it up most of what you got up and the stuff I did try didn't go all that well for the most part.



My 10 rollers are 10 of 50 or so we saw today that I actually see myself being able to do one day. The rest of the stuff they were rolling is not even on my radar screen


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I wouldn't even try to make it up most of what you got up and the stuff I did try didn't go all that well for the most part.



The important thing is you were trying.


----------



## skiboarder (Sep 21, 2008)

Their is a long, climb at Graham Hills in Pleasantville.  I can get near the top, completely exhausted.  However, it gets a little steaper with some tricky rocks near the end.

It will be my bitch.


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> A few new ones for me:
> 
> 
> Making both climbs on the trail leading south from Stone Road.
> ...



Check the first one off the list. I haven't been back to the other areas since. I guess I need to add the 3'+ drop in the northern dentist twisties that 2knees nailed on his first day.


----------



## rueler (Oct 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Check the first one off the list. I haven't been back to the other areas since. I guess I need to add the 3'+ drop in the northern dentist twisties that 2knees nailed on his first day.



Do the caveman bridges backwards first (clockwise)...it's easier and will allow you to understand the line much better. the last bridge is the toughest approach...you need to use the rock pile on the right to align yourself....or you'll get wet. I know I did.


----------



## Greg (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks like the caveman bridges have to come off the list until they are repaired. Uber sketchy right now. A few new items:


Last ladder drop in the swamp twisties and then linking the A frame and two ladders all together.
The 3 foot ladder drop across from Scoville. Rueler assures us it's smooth, but it still scares me just thinking about it.
Stone Road 3 footer.
The rocky slot in the Devil's Kitchen
Finally, the Red's Rock crash area. migs 01 took the line perfect yesterday. No room for error there. You gotta commit and just ride it out and nail the line. Seems doable though.


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I've cleared several of the areas on my mental list in the last few outings.  One thing that I like to do on the items that were on my list and I've already cleared is to see how proficient I can get at them.
> 
> The Tim OTB rock is on my short list, the last time I rode there was with my wife the other day and it didn't look _that_ bad so I vowed to hit it next time.  The techy sections before hitting the DT at the end of the cemetery twisty area is too.  I've made a few of the sections, but never consistently and never all together.  The three little bridges in the Scoville warm-up twisty area are another that I need to conquer.
> 
> On my long list is the sketchy downhill to the bridge when going back north after crossing 69 from Session's woods.



I don't know if I've ridden the area of the Tim OTB rock again, and if I did I probably rode around it, I'm such a wuss.  I've made some progress on some of those techy little climbs in the latter part of the cemetery twisties, but not consistantly.  Unfortunately a couple of them have giant braids around the hard parts and it's getting hard to see the original lines.  I did ride all three of the caveman bridges in the warm-up twisties before they got washed away last year, but never all three in one shot. :roll:  They're not the same now that they're been rebuilt, I can ride the whole section without any problems now.  I need to get the balls up to try the skinny bridge alternative at the end though.

Still haven't been back to that sketchy downhill, it's not an area we ride that often.

I'd like to clear the two climbs at the beginning of the Stone ride, as well as the blue trail rock garden, in both directions.  I almost made it on the way out the last time we were there.  That was really a confidence builder, I didn't think I had it in my to make as much of it as I did.

The biggest thing on my list is to make the Cornwall climb.  I'll be happy at first to make the section in the middle with the most pitch in one shot, but eventually I want to make it from where the climb peels off the fire road all the way to the top to where the trail crosses the other fire road.  That's probably a lofty goal, but I like to aim high sometimes.


----------



## Greg (May 6, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I don't know if I've ridden the area of the Tim OTB rock again, and if I did I probably rode around it, I'm such a wuss.



It's such a non-item now. Total roller. It took me a while to do it though after seeing Tim come flying towards me OTB.



bvibert said:


> need to get the balls up to try the skinny bridge alternative at the end though.



Haven't done that either. The left option has a turn in it so it's challenging too.



bvibert said:


> Still haven't been back to that sketchy downhill, it's not an area we ride that often.



I've done it enough times to not feel the need to hit it again. The by-pass seems to be the preferred route lately anyway.



bvibert said:


> I'd like to clear the two climbs at the beginning of the Stone ride, as well as the blue trail rock garden, in both directions.  I almost made it on the way out the last time we were there.  That was really a confidence builder, I didn't think I had it in my to make as much of it as I did.



Only rode East through the rock garden a few time. I've cleared it a handful of times going West, but always take the lady's tee in the real gnarly stretch at the East end.



bvibert said:


> The biggest thing on my list is to make the Cornwall climb.  I'll be happy at first to make the section in the middle with the most pitch in one shot, but eventually I want to make it from where the climb peels off the fire road all the way to the top to where the trail crosses the other fire road.  That's probably a lofty goal, but I like to aim high sometimes.



DT to DT would be a feat for sure. I've done all the pieces, but haven't even considered trying to link them all together. The last ledge right before the forest access road is tricky, but a fun one. You need a lot of speed heading into that and it's tough getting between the trees and into the right line, but it's totally doable once you get the rubber on the rocks. Gotta grind it out to clear it once you get that far.


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2009)

Greg said:


> I've done it enough times to not feel the need to hit it again. The by-pass seems to be the preferred route lately anyway.



That's not the section I'm talking about:


bvibert said:


> Jeff is correct.  The DH before the bridge right before getting to 69 on the standard loop isn't a concern anymore.  I don't think Tim has ever been there, and I'm almost certain that Greg has never rode it.  This is in the section between the intersection of 69 and Reservoir rd and the fire road that intersects 69 across from Scoville.  We walked up this particular section with Chris, after waiting for that large group on our last ride.  It's at least as steep as the section you're talking about, but way more washed out, rooty, and rocky, much more narrow and has a drop off to the left if you should happen to fall that way.



We've only ridden through there a couple of times, mostly because the rest of that area can be kinda boring. 



Greg said:


> DT to DT would be a feat for sure. I've done all the pieces, but haven't even considered trying to link them all together. The last ledge right before the forest access road is tricky, but a fun one. You need a lot of speed heading into that and it's tough getting between the trees and into the right line, but it's totally doable once you get the rubber on the rocks. Gotta grind it out to clear it once you get that far.



There's two sections that I haven't successfully cleared, even in pieces; That section in the last steepish part that gets all of us, and that last section you're talking about.  When I went through there with Tim last time I made it further than I ever had, but not quite.  At least I'm making progress.

Like I said, it's probably a lofty goal to do the whole thing in one shot, but what good is a goal if it's easy to obtain?


----------



## Greg (May 6, 2009)

Oh. I know the downhill you're talking about. Leads down to that sketchy bridge, right?


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2009)

Greg said:


> Oh. I know the downhill you're talking about. Leads down to that sketchy bridge, right?



Yes, the bridge is not on my list, just the downhill.


----------



## jarrodski (May 6, 2009)

this is my next goal.  i've been eating right and trying to ride as often as possible.  and in that quest, i'm giving up my new routine of running before work and doing a pre-work ride.


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> this is my next goal.  i've been eating right and trying to ride as often as possible.  and in that quest, i'm giving up my new routine of running before work and doing a pre-work ride.



Where is that?

You post reminded me that there's some stuff in Nepaug on my list, mostly to hit everything in the deli slicer.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 6, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> this is my next goal.  i've been eating right and trying to ride as often as possible.  and in that quest, i'm giving up my new routine of running before work and doing a pre-work ride.



that's the sort of stuff Travis Pastrami hits..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 6, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I don't know if I've ridden the area of the Tim OTB rock again, and if I did I probably rode around it, I'm such a wuss.  I've made some progress on some of those techy little climbs in the latter part of the cemetery twisties, but not consistantly.  Unfortunately a couple of them have giant braids around the hard parts and it's getting hard to see the original lines.  I did ride all three of the caveman bridges in the warm-up twisties before they got washed away last year, but never all three in one shot. :roll:  They're not the same now that they're been rebuilt, I can ride the whole section without any problems now.  I need to get the balls up to try the skinny bridge alternative at the end though.
> 
> Still haven't been back to that sketchy downhill, it's not an area we ride that often.
> 
> ...





Greg said:


> It's such a non-item now. Total roller. It took me a while to do it though after seeing Tim come flying towards me OTB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bvibert said:


> That's not the section I'm talking about:
> 
> 
> We've only ridden through there a couple of times, mostly because the rest of that area can be kinda boring.
> ...





Greg said:


> Oh. I know the downhill you're talking about. Leads down to that sketchy bridge, right?





bvibert said:


> Yes, the bridge is not on my list, just the downhill.



you guys need to post up some pics of this stuff...


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> you guys need to post up some pics of this stuff...



Nah, then it would just further illustrate what a wuss I am.  Not to mention that I don't think I have any pictures of any of it.


----------



## jarrodski (May 7, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Where is that?
> 
> You post reminded me that there's some stuff in Nepaug on my list, mostly to hit everything in the deli slicer.



diablo,  off of upper dominion.  

deli slicer will be a good stepping stone trail for you brian.  you don't have to clear anything.. you can just focus on getting the nerves to go off the jumps with out a lot of penelty.


----------



## MR. evil (May 27, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Mine are riding that ladder drop at the beggining of the sessions area and eventually riding Red's Rock (That is what Greg and I have dubbed the spot my buddie broke his ribs). .



Red's Rock is off the list, hit it twice on our Sunday ride. Next up is the ladder drop at the beggining of sessions and cleaning the entire BIG climb top to bottom on the main loop at Nass.


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Red's Rock is off the list, hit it twice on our Sunday ride. Next up is the ladder drop at the beggining of sessions and cleaning the entire BIG climb top to bottom on the main loop at Nass.



Nice job on that one again. I know it's totally doable. It's lining up that has me freaked. Haven't really had a list in my head this season. Just having fun riding. I was glad I made that climb south of Red's Rock. I went into it knowing I had it.

That ladder drop right off Scoville should be doable. rueler says it transitions smoothly. Dropping it is not what freaks me out, but rather riding off the thing and ending up tangled in the logs is.

BTW, this entire first post is uber gay:



Greg said:


> One was a spot that I never had the intention of clearing so soon, but I pulled it off today. The next big item on my list is a spot I've dubbed the MR. evil OTB-hug-a-tree. A month or so back, Tim attempted a small probably 2 foot drop on a section of trail that is pretty tight with not a lot of landing (the trail turns). Anyway, he hit it way too slow, OTB'd and ended up throwing a shoulder firmly into the 10" diameter tree right next to the drop. I watched the whole thing transpire from below about 4 feet away.
> 
> Today, I was third behind Tim and o3jeff. Tim styled the drop without any sort of hesitation. Jeff cruised it right after him. Me? I sallied around the lady's tee trail braid. How is it that the dude that OTB'd can take it and I still wuss it?



That little roller is nothing more than a bump in the trail. Amazing what seems difficult when you're starting out.


----------



## o3jeff (May 27, 2009)

Greg said:


> Nice job on that one again. I know it's totally doable. It's lining up that has me freaked. Haven't really had a list in my head this season. Just having fun riding. I was glad I made that climb south of Red's Rock. I went into it knowing I had it.
> 
> That ladder drop right off Scoville should be doable. rueler says it transitions smoothly. Dropping it is not what freaks me out, but rather riding off the thing and ending up tangled in the logs is.



Where is our local mx racer to brag about hitting them both last year:lol:

After watching Pat hit the the ladder drop twice Sunday, it is starting to look very doable and not as intimidating. Good line up and perfect downhill landing, what more could we ask for.



Greg said:


> BTW, this entire first post is uber gay:
> 
> 
> 
> That little roller is nothing more than a bump in the trail. Amazing what seems difficult when you're starting out.



Can probably pull a 180 off it with the bike.


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Where is our local mx racer to brag about hitting them both last year:lol:



I know, right? :lol: He's got the mental game already conquered. With a real bike and some time on the trail, the dude would be a rippin' rider.



o3jeff said:


> After watching Pat hit the the ladder drop twice Sunday, it is starting to look very doable and not as intimidating. Good line up and perfect downhill landing, what more could we ask for.



I'll hit it if you do tonight...


----------



## 2knees (May 27, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> this is my next goal.  i've been eating right and trying to ride as often as possible.  and in that quest, i'm giving up my new routine of running before work and doing a pre-work ride.



now we're talking.  that landing looks awesome.



o3jeff said:


> Where is our local mx racer to brag about hitting them both last year:lol:
> 
> After watching Pat hit the the ladder drop twice Sunday, it is starting to look very doable and not as intimidating. Good line up and perfect downhill landing, what more could we ask for.




Saying i did it is far from bragging.  honestly, you wont believe how easy that ladder is when you do it.  the takeoff is slightly downhill and the landing is smooth as butter.  You barely feel like you've left the ground.  As far as red rocks, if thats the little chute where Tims friend got hurt, i think you just have to go down it.  looking at it too much will just make you hesitate.  I just walked down to it to make sure there werent any major obstacles.  as long as you have enough speed, its a piece of cake.

I just want to be able to handle the basic things better.  I wiped out twice last week just trying to climb little root infested rises.


----------



## MR. evil (May 27, 2009)

2knees said:


> Saying i did it is far from bragging.  honestly, you wont believe how easy that ladder is when you do it.  the takeoff is slightly downhill and the landing is smooth as butter.  You barely feel like you've left the ground.




Do you pull up off the edge of that ladder, or just keep your weight back and roll off it with speed? About 1 month ago I was showing a friend around Nass, he is a pretty big guy and he hit that ladder and made it look so easy. Even with his weight the landing looked & sounded really smooth


----------



## 2knees (May 27, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Do you pull up off the edge of that ladder, or just keep your weight back and roll off it with speed? About 1 month ago I was showing a friend around Nass, he is a pretty big guy and he hit that ladder and made it look so easy. Even with his weight the landing looked & sounded really smooth




basically you're just riding right off it.  Obviously, you dont want your front wheel to drop like a man hole cover but there isnt much to do.

quite honestly, the ladder drop after the 2 a-frames is more difficult cause its a flat take-off to flat landing.


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2009)

Tim - Hit Scoville tonight with me and we'll cheerlead each other on like the girls we are.


----------



## rueler (May 27, 2009)

i feel that Pat has a far deeper jumping skill set than most of us due to dirtbiking and such...i'm not much of a jumper, and I will tell you that I feel that I need to pull up a bit on the take-off of the Scoville ladder drop. Not too much though...The other way I have done it is that you can cruise in at higher speed and just keep everything level as you come off the ladder. Like Pat says, don't let your nose/front wheel drop down/lead. BAD news if that happens!!


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2009)

I'm seem to have a hard time with pulling up on the bars at the right time, with the right amount of force.  Or maybe I'm just going about it all wrong.  Usually when I do small drops I nose dive off of them, which is why I don't try bigger ones.  One time I tried to wheelie drop a small rock and ended up sending the bike flying in the air while I fell flat on my back.


----------



## Greg (May 28, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm seem to have a hard time with pulling up on the bars at the right time, with the right amount of force.  Or maybe I'm just going about it all wrong.  Usually when I do small drops I nose dive off of them, which is why I don't try bigger ones.  One time I tried to wheelie drop a small rock and ended up sending the bike flying in the air while I fell flat on my back.



I'm far from a drop expert, but from what I've found the motion on small drops is the same as it is for bigger ones. Once you're in the air, you're in the air. Find a 1 footer with a good approach/landing and session it until you get the motion and correct speed down. Then try bigger drops. Then head to the pickle park and try the double drops there. They're about 30" and 42" respectively. Uber clear approaches and landings and good for building confidence:



I sallied the bigger lower drop the first few times in that vid and wheelied to the rider's left of that tree. It's about 2' on that side and closer to 4' closer to the big tree. They look small in the video.


----------



## MR. evil (May 28, 2009)

I am also no expert on wheely drops. But on most I that I do, I actually don’t pull up on the bars that much. I give a slight pull, but rely more on a strong pedal kick and follow through to get my front wheel up. You don’t need the front wheel that high. When I am in the air instead of focusing on keeping my front end up by pulling, I push my rear tire down towards the ground by extending my legs and pushing the pedals down. Almost like I am reaching for the ground with my legs. When I touch down my legs are almost straight and I use my legs to help absorb when landing.  

For practice I built a small 6’ long platform in the backyard. Its just long enough for my bike to fit on it with several inched to spare front & back. I ride up onto it very slowly, stop and hold a track stand for a few seconds. Then from a complete stop do a wheely drop. This drill lets me work on a couple of things at once (slow speed maneuvering, track stands, & wheely drops). Lately I have been working on doing wheely drops to my left or right side after a track stand instead of straight off the end. I set the platform on concrete blocks and can adjust the height to suit my mood.


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> For practice I built a small 6’ long platform in the backyard. Its just long enough for my bike to fit on it with several inched to spare front & back. I ride up onto it very slowly, stop and hold a track stand for a few seconds. Then from a complete stop do a wheely drop. This drill lets me work on a couple of things at once (slow speed maneuvering, track stands, & wheely drops). Lately I have been working on doing wheely drops to my left or right side after a track stand instead of straight off the end. I set the platform on concrete blocks and can adjust the height to suit my mood.



I gotta setup something like that...


----------



## WoodCore (May 28, 2009)

At this point as a MTB newbie pretty much everything is still on the "to-do" list for me! It is fun to read some of your older posts and finally be able to relate to the challenges they presented to you back then, which I guess are the same ones I'm dealing with now. Regardless, I'm so excited to be out there doing it and get quite excited when I'm able to get through the next one on the list!


----------



## Greg (May 28, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> At this point as a MTB newbie pretty much everything is still on the "to-do" list for me! It is fun to read some of your older posts and finally be able to relate to the challenges they presented to you back then, which I guess are the same ones I'm dealing with now. Regardless, I'm so excited to be out there doing it and get quite excited when I'm able to get through the next one on the list!



It's a fun "ride". Trust me, I know where you're coming from. There were things last summer that gave me pause that really aren't much of anything. The early learning curve is fun and steep. Still is for me, but now much more of the trail is of little concern. Looking forward to riding with you eventually.


----------



## 2knees (May 28, 2009)

well to answer the question, there is something i skipped last year that i do really want to hit this year.  but i have so much still to work on as far as endurance, balance, knowledge etc it almost seems silly.  but there is a gap jump and a road gap in nepaug which both looked very doable that i skipped.  One was at the bottom of a run of hits where one of the crankfire guys wiped hard on.  (not that gap jump, it was waaaay spaced out) The other was the road gap before the long downhill to step up under the powerlines.  

both will be hit the next time i get back there.


----------



## MR. evil (May 28, 2009)

2knees said:


> well to answer the question, there is something i skipped last year that i do really want to hit this year.  but i have so much still to work on as far as endurance, balance, knowledge etc it almost seems silly.  but there is a gap jump and a road gap in nepaug which both looked very doable that i skipped.  One was at the bottom of a run of hits where one of the crankfire guys wiped hard on.  (not that gap jump, it was waaaay spaced out) The other was the road gap before the long downhill to step up under the powerlines.
> 
> both will be hit the next time i get back there.



:-o

Place your bets, how long till Pat snaps his bike in half? My guess is the first time he hits Nepaug.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2009)

take pictures of myself in Mountain bike attire for my friends, fans and groupies..


----------



## Greg (May 28, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> :-o
> 
> Place your bets, how long till Pat snaps his bike in half? My guess is the first time he hits Nepaug.



Everybody keeps saying that. I bet it lasts most of the summer. 2knees is good like that.


----------



## MR. evil (May 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> Everybody keeps saying that. I bet it lasts most of the summer. 2knees is good like that.



I am actually worried about Pat hitting that road gap jump at Nepaug on that bike. I know he can do it, just not sure the bike can handle it. We watched Duffman, Aeroplane & AdRock hit the gap, its F'g HUGE! They were all easily jumping a good 30 plus feet


----------



## Greg (May 28, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I am actually worried about Pat hitting that road gap jump at Nepaug on that bike. I know he can do it, just not sure the bike can handle it. We watched Duffman, Aeroplane & AdRock hit the gap, its F'g HUGE! They were all easily jumping a good 30 plus feet



Pat's like a buck-fitty soaking wet, and the air he takes, he lands really smooth. I still say that diamondback last longer than anyone predicts. Put him on a real free ride bike and that's when things get scary, IMHO.


----------



## MR. evil (May 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> Pat's like a buck-fitty soaking wet, and the air he takes, he lands really smooth. I still say that diamondback last longer than anyone predicts. Put him on a real free ride bike and that's when things get scary, IMHO.



You make a good point, but I still get a bad feeling when I think about anyone riding a department store bike off stuff like that.


----------



## 2knees (May 28, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> You make a good point, but I still get a bad feeling when I think about anyone riding a department store bike off stuff like that.



:lol:

i'm not stupid Tim.  my bike has taken a beating from the crap i've built in my backyard.  (front rim is bent nicely and back rim a little bit.)  trust me, it can handle that road gap with its soft downhill landing.


----------



## bvibert (May 29, 2009)

Greg said:


> I still say that diamondback last longer than anyone predicts.



Pat's bike will last forever, he never rides it...



Greg said:


> Put him on a real free ride bike and that's when things get scary, IMHO.



times two


----------



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm seem to have a hard time with pulling up on the bars at the right time, with the right amount of force.  Or maybe I'm just going about it all wrong.  Usually when I do small drops I nose dive off of them, which is why I don't try bigger ones.  One time I tried to wheelie drop a small rock and ended up sending the bike flying in the air while I fell flat on my back.



Greg pointed out the perfect opportunity to hit a small drop for practice on Sunday, but I wussed out.   If we had come across it after my success with finally getting that log ride I probably would have been more interested, but it's just another lost opportunity now.  Oh well, next time.


----------



## Greg (Jun 1, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Greg pointed out the perfect opportunity to hit a small drop for practice on Sunday, but I wussed out.   If we had come across it after my success with finally getting that log ride I probably would have been more interested, but it's just another lost opportunity now.  Oh well, next time.



I tried dude. That little drop is a perfect learner. Turns out we had plenty of time for it too.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2009)

Greg said:


> I tried dude. That little drop is a perfect learner. Turns out we had plenty of time for it too.



That you did, what can I say?  I'm an idiot.


----------



## Trev (Jun 1, 2009)

As posted earlier by another Newbie Biker... basically everything.

For now here we go:

- Hinman Trail Drop (By the 2 A-frames)
I got balsy and blasted over the A-frames one day and slowed down too much and did not pull up for the drop. OTB'd and been a bit gunshy on it since. The Frames I blast over, the drop I stop short on  Need to do it.. looking for some smaller practice areas actually.

- Cemetery to fire road non stop both ways
Finished this goal yesterday...  very excited to get through those rocks uphill at the end

-Fat Kid Climb
Found it yesterday, need/want to do it

- Hinman trail North end by 69 from rockwall to road
That area is killing me, especially by the little stream. I am off my bike every damn time in those rocks.. and not from giving up ! 

- Speed up my overall rides
I've done well thus far, but stamina and speed I am still working on, probably will be for quite some time as well

- Find some riding buds!
Christ this solo riding is probably half my problem regarding goal achievement! Need those tips and to see others completing what I want to.

Game on!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2009)

Trev said:


> As posted earlier by another Newbie Biker... basically everything.
> 
> For now here we go:
> 
> ...



If it makes you feel better, I've been riding for a couple years and I won't even try that drop yet.  You can ride around it to the right, BTW. 



Trev said:


> - Cemetery to fire road non stop both ways
> Finished this goal yesterday...  very excited to get through those rocks uphill at the end
> 
> -Fat Kid Climb
> ...



I haven't successfully done any of these either.  I've done every section of the Cemetery heading out towards fat kid climb at one point or another, but never all together.  I've only ridden it in reverse once or twice, I can't recall how that went, might have done it in one shot except for that short climb about mid-way (it's a fun little DH with a very small wooden ramp going the other way).

FKC is on my list to do all in one shot, still one section that screws me up.

That section on Hinman's is another goal of mine.  I've gotten most parts at one point, but never together.



Trev said:


> - Speed up my overall rides
> I've done well thus far, but stamina and speed I am still working on, probably will be for quite some time as well
> 
> - Find some riding buds!
> ...



Riding with faster guys, like Reuler, will definitely help make you faster.

Watch the *T&E* section here, we post rides all the time.  You're welcome to join in whenever you want.  Usually mid-week rides at around 6pm or early morning rides on Sunday's (7am, so we still have the rest of the day to do other stuff).


----------



## Trev (Jun 1, 2009)

bvibert said:


> If it makes you feel better, I've been riding for a couple years and I won't even try that drop yet.  You can ride around it to the right, BTW.
> 
> I've only ridden it in reverse once or twice, I can't recall how that went, might have done it in one shot except for that short climb about mid-way (it's a fun little DH with a very small wooden ramp going the other way).



I conveniently forgot about that hill.. that I have not done yet either


----------



## JD (Jun 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm seem to have a hard time with pulling up on the bars at the right time, with the right amount of force.  Or maybe I'm just going about it all wrong.  Usually when I do small drops I nose dive off of them, which is why I don't try bigger ones.  One time I tried to wheelie drop a small rock and ended up sending the bike flying in the air while I fell flat on my back.



Curbs.  Practice on curbs.  Find the right gear so that one hard pedal stroke will propell you forward the right distance (just past one wheel base legth of your bike).  Don't wheelie drop sitting down.  I'll say that again, don't wheelie drop sitting down.  Ussually the right gear is like 2-3, 2-4.  

First pick a spot on flat ground and pratice wheeling just as your front tire gets to it with one good hard, standing up crank, so that as you back tires goes past it you front tire is just hovering a coupla inches off the ground.  Too small a gear will not propell you far enough, you will run out of power too soon and you will nose off.  Wheeliing too far/hard will cause you to loop out.  Next move to a curb with a totally smooth lip.  Do that a bunch of times until you are coming off is control, flat and level.  Keep looking ahead, like in the bumps.  Alot of people stare at the lip, drop off, and then ride into shit their first few times.  
Don't wheelie drop sitting down on your seat.  Once you have a low speed wheelie drop off of smooth, flat or even DH lips, things will get more technical with rough or uphill takeoffs.  Avoid these until you are super comfy of straight forward drops.  Hitting drops at speed in more of a "huck" w/o the pedal stroke is easier and can be practiced the same way w/o and danger.  You want flat takeoffs and landings.  Getting a wheelie drop down is a major break thru.  So many places to use it.  The same move can be used as you basic lunge over all sorts of obsticals...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2009)

JD said:


> Curbs.  Practice on curbs.  Find the right gear so that one hard pedal stroke will propell you forward the right distance (just past one wheel base legth of your bike).  Don't wheelie drop sitting down.  I'll say that again, don't wheelie drop sitting down.  Ussually the right gear is like 2-3, 2-4.
> 
> First pick a spot on flat ground and pratice wheeling just as your front tire gets to it with one good hard, standing up crank, so that as you back tires goes past it you front tire is just hovering a coupla inches off the ground.  Too small a gear will not propell you far enough, you will run out of power too soon and you will nose off.  Wheeliing too far/hard will cause you to loop out.  Next move to a curb with a totally smooth lip.  Do that a bunch of times until you are coming off is control, flat and level.  Keep looking ahead, like in the bumps.  Alot of people stare at the lip, drop off, and then ride into shit their first few times.
> Don't wheelie drop sitting down on your seat.  Once you have a low speed wheelie drop off of smooth, flat or even DH lips, things will get more technical with rough or uphill takeoffs.  Avoid these until you are super comfy of straight forward drops.  Hitting drops at speed in more of a "huck" w/o the pedal stroke is easier and can be practiced the same way w/o and danger.  You want flat takeoffs and landings.  Getting a wheelie drop down is a major break thru.  So many places to use it.  The same move can be used as you basic lunge over all sorts of obsticals...



Thanks for the tips, I'm definitely going to work on that!


----------



## JD (Jun 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Thanks for the tips, I'm definitely going to work on that!



I used to ride around Stowe for hours practicing this stuff when the trails were wet.  Also riding along curbs for log ride practice.  You can find some nice long curbs to roll.  People would drive by and look at me like I was crazy.  Going up curbs smooth and slow is also great practice for getting over logs...front wheel.....back wheel.


----------



## JD (Jun 4, 2009)

Rode the Maple run loop today...and the climb I've never made up past laurens loop.   Dabbed once early on Tamarack....then made it to litterally the last pedal stroke on the climb up on peek-a-view...dabbed again.  Next time I feel like it's in the bag.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 12, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Mine are riding that ladder drop at the beggining of the sessions area and eventually riding Red's Rock (That is what Greg and I have dubbed the spot my buddie broke his ribs). I was really happe that I rode every bridge on the ride today with out hesitation. The stuff I have built in my back yard has really helped with the bridges. I have my own little ladder drop in the back yard at just under 3 feet now and it is no big deal. I should have it up to 4 feet in a few weeks. Then all I will need is a full face helmet and I will attempt that sassions ladder drop.



Both these are corssed of my list. Nailed Red's Rock last month and finally man'd up and hit the sessions ladder drop this past Friday. The sessions ladder drop is actually easier than the one on Jug-A-Lug IMO.

I also hit the steep roller after the FKC. Its actually not that steep, the only tricky part is getting the line to it right, lots of rocks up the the approach that kept knocking my off the line. I will add that Trev did spot me as we were both kind of worried that I might ride head first into the large tree about 10 feet from the bottom of the rock face. He stood in front of the tree to help deflect me if need be. But it wasn't even an issue. Thanks for having my back there Trev!

The only nagging things left on my list are to clear the FKC top to bottom and get back to the stunt trail at Case to redeem myself. So many things at Case I wussed out on last year that will probably seem very easy when I finnally hit them. The funny thing is the ride last year at Case where I wussed out on all those stunts lit a fire under my ass to get better at drops and rollers especially. So far its paid off, just need to get back to where it all started and finish it.

Next up will be a trip to Vietnam or Lynn Woods with Austin so I can wuss out on a bunch a bigger and dumber stunts / rollers and create a new list:-D


----------



## Greg (Jul 12, 2009)

I haven't had many items lately that I feel I have to do lately. I've just been riding, and riding faster. One thing that's bugging me is even the little drops I've been trying are horrible (nose heavy, erratic landings, etc.). I am getting quicker on the DHs though so that's good.


----------



## Trev (Jul 12, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Next up will be a trip to Vietnam or Lynn Woods with Austin so I can wuss out on a bunch a bigger and dumber stunts / rollers and create a new list:-D



Yea, adding to my 'To Do List' is on my 'To Do List'... lol...


----------



## Marc (Jul 12, 2009)

Haven't been mountain biking much this year... but on my road to do list that is currently messing with my head is the Petersburg 300 km brevet.  190 miles in one day, with a climb over Petersburg pass on the NY/MA border about 110 miles in, a serious pass that gains 1500 feet in about 6 miles of climbing.  God help me.  I just have to finish within the 20 hour time limit which should be no problem, providing I can actually drag my carcass up the Petersburg pass with 110 miles, plus Searsburg pass already in my legs.


----------



## Trev (Jul 13, 2009)

Marc said:


> Haven't been mountain biking much this year... but on my road to do list that is currently messing with my head is the Petersburg 300 km brevet.  190 miles in one day, with a climb over Petersburg pass on the NY/MA border about 110 miles in, a serious pass that gains 1500 feet in about 6 miles of climbing.  God help me.  I just have to finish within the 20 hour time limit which should be no problem, providing I can actually drag my carcass up the Petersburg pass with 110 miles, plus Searsburg pass already in my legs.




That's the kind of stuff I like to watch from a couch, working up a sweat on my beer bottle 

GL and Enjoy !


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2009)

Marc said:


> Haven't been mountain biking much this year... but on my road to do list that is currently messing with my head is the Petersburg 300 km brevet.  190 miles in one day, with a climb over Petersburg pass on the NY/MA border about 110 miles in, a serious pass that gains 1500 feet in about 6 miles of climbing.  God help me.  I just have to finish within the 20 hour time limit which should be no problem, providing I can actually drag my carcass up the Petersburg pass with 110 miles, plus Searsburg pass already in my legs.



Damn dude, you're sick...

Sounds like fun!


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 15, 2009)

Marc, you're nuts!

My to do list is waaaaay too long.
I want to do a rollercoaster bridge.  I'll be damned if I'm going to walk that sucker again!


----------



## big oz (Jul 15, 2009)

FYI, the semi a-framed downhill Scoville drop across from the jug handle is called Ruel's Jewels.....that is home to many a Polish wheelie.  You guys are welcome to ride the ultra top secret "Biggie Smalls" trails when it's finished in a few weeks. Multiple 3-5 footers with all sorts of bridges, chutes, ladders and stuff to get hurt on.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 15, 2009)

big oz said:


> FYI, the semi a-framed downhill Scoville drop across from the jug handle is called Ruel's Jewels.....that is home to many a Polish wheelie.  You guys are welcome to ride the ultra top secret "Biggie Smalls" trails when it's finished in a few weeks. Multiple 3-5 footers with all sorts of bridges, chutes, ladders and stuff to get hurt on.



I just maned up and hit Ruel's Jewels which is 3 feet at the most, I am still quite aways off from even thinking about hitting a 4 or 5 footer. But the rest of the stuff you describe sounds sweet!

Whats a polish wheelie?


----------



## Marc (Jul 15, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I just maned up and hit Ruel's Jewels which is 3 feet at the most, I am still quite aways off from even thinking about hitting a 4 or 5 footer. But the rest of the stuff you describe sounds sweet!
> 
> Whats a polish wheelie?



endo


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 15, 2009)

Marc said:


> endo



Thats what I thought it meant.


----------



## Trev (Jul 15, 2009)

big oz said:


> FYI, the semi a-framed downhill Scoville drop across from the jug handle is called Ruel's Jewels.....that is home to many a Polish wheelie.  You guys are welcome to ride the ultra top secret "Biggie Smalls" trails when it's finished in a few weeks. Multiple 3-5 footers with all sorts of bridges, chutes, ladders and stuff to get hurt on.




Ruel's Jewels...  any meaning or cause behind the name?? hrmm??

Biggie Smalls sounds like fun..


----------



## big oz (Jul 15, 2009)

We wanted to build a little warm up drop thing close to where you park.....Ruel suggested that little hill and i built it.  More people have gotten tossed on that thing thatn any feature in Nass.  People either pull up to hard and loop out backwards or mistime the drop and land in an OTB nose wheelie.  The key to landing that smooth is speed....which you have none of cuz I built it with a 90 degree corner and no room to pedal.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 15, 2009)

big oz said:


> We wanted to build a little warm up drop thing close to where you park.....Ruel suggested that little hill and i built it.  More people have gotten tossed on that thing thatn any feature in Nass.  People either pull up to hard and loop out backwards or mistime the drop and land in an OTB nose wheelie.  The key to landing that smooth is speed....which you have none of cuz I built it with a 90 degree corner and no room to pedal.



Thanks for the awsome approach to that drop! :-D It took me 5 tries to get the make that corner with the combination of enough speed and the right line to feel comfortable going for it. When I finally did I was going slower than I wanted but still landed a little too far back. I think I gave one last pedal kick right before the edge just to be safe. The next time I hit that drop I may lightly tap my brakes in the air to get my front end down a little if need be. Will that even work on a MTB bike, I know it does for an Mx.


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2009)

big oz said:


> FYI, the semi a-framed downhill Scoville drop across from the jug handle is called Ruel's Jewels.....that is home to many a Polish wheelie.





MR. evil said:


> Whats a polish wheelie?





Marc said:


> endo



Check! That's was my result, the one time I tried it. Not a full OTB, but way nose heavy and enough to throw me off the bike.



MR. evil said:


> Will that even work on a MTB bike, I know it does for an Mx.



I think so. I think someone's slo-mo vid at Nepaug showed guys doing that. Marc - care to explain the physics behind that one?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> I think so. I think someone's slo-mo vid at Nepaug showed guys doing that. Marc - care to explain the physics behind that one?



I have to imagine it has to do with using the inertia of the rotating mass of the wheel to rotate the bike down.  In other words; the rear wheel is spinning while you're flying through the air, if you apply the brake that energy is transferred into rotating the frame down.

That's my theory anyway, I may be way off base.  Hopefully one of the uber nerds will set me straight.  Or at least use the proper terminology if I'm on the right track, but sound like an idiot.


----------



## Marc (Jul 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> Check! That's was my result, the one time I tried it. Not a full OTB, but way nose heavy and enough to throw me off the bike.
> 
> 
> 
> I think so. I think someone's slo-mo vid at Nepaug showed guys doing that. Marc - care to explain the physics behind that one?



Well I could take a whack at it- it's the result of the conservation of the angular momentum of the spinning wheel.

Here's a simpler explanation, with a more linear perspective.  Think of rim brakes- when you squeeze the brakes the pads exert a dragging force on the wheel opposite the wheel rotation.  The wheel, acting accordingly with Newton's second law, produces a reaction force opposite this on the brake pads. So theres a force acting on the brake pads, transferred through the brake posts to the frame, in the direction that the wheel spins.  On solid ground, the rigidty of the frame transfers this force through the front wheel into the ground;  this is part of the reason why on bikes with suspension forks, you get suspension compression when you brake (the other component is the reduction of velocity leads the bike and rider's inertia to act on the frame with a similar result).

When you're in the air, the front wheel as no means by which to resist this force attempting to push it downward, so when you hit the rear brake, the angular momentum of the back wheel spinning forward transfers to the frame and begins a rotation in the same direction, pitching the rider/bike forward.  You'd get a similar result, but less effective, with the front brake.

But don't try it because it's a really bad idea to land with your front brake locked.


----------



## Marc (Jul 15, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I have to imagine it has to do with using the inertia of the rotating mass of the wheel to rotate the bike down.  In other words; the rear wheel is spinning while you're flying through the air, if you apply the brake that energy is transferred into rotating the frame down.
> 
> That's my theory anyway, I may be way off base.  Hopefully one of the uber nerds will set me straight.  Or at least use the proper terminology if I'm on the right track, but sound like an idiot.



Yeah, you got it.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2009)

Marc said:


> Yeah, you got it.



Woo!  I snuck in right ahead of you.

I figured it was either that or magic.


----------



## Marc (Jul 15, 2009)

Here's an even simpler way to demonstrate this... with your bike on a repair stand, pedal until the back wheel is spinning.  Now (carefully) try to slow the back wheel with your hand (apply a braking force).

What happens?  The wheel tries to throw your hand forward with it.  It does the same thing to the bike frame.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 15, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> The next time I hit that drop I may lightly tap my brakes in the air to get my front end down a little if need be. Will that even work on a MTB bike, I know it does for an Mx.



It totally works on a MX bike but it can be downright hairy.  You can make the front end come absolutely screaming down.  I doubt you'd get as dramatic a result on a MTB cause there isnt anywhere near the same mass on a mtb wheel as a mx wheel.

anyway, good on ya for hitting that thing.  I agree with what you said earlier in that its probably easier then the little ladder drop after the aframe and log jump on the other side of the street.  that one is harder to get alot of speed for and the landing sends you right into the trees if you're not careful.  on "Ruels Jewels"  the landing is so smooth and wide open.


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2009)

Marc said:


> Here's a simpler explanation.........



Good, cuz I do way better with simple. :dunce:

Thanks. Makes sense. It's kinda amazing that the force of a spinning wheel when transferred can pitch the bike with a rider on it that much. Neato.


----------



## rueler (Jul 15, 2009)

Trev said:


> Ruel's Jewels...  any meaning or cause behind the name?? hrmm??
> 
> Biggie Smalls sounds like fun..



On some landings, my jewels have been left behind ;-)


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 18, 2009)

Check this one off:
roller coaster bridge at Edwards creek


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice work!  I wish we had stuff like that where I ride...


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 18, 2009)

Brian, you'd love this trail.
Its filled with rock gardens, drops, swoopie twisties, teeter totters,  and much more.  I was extremely challenged today and came out with a bunch of bruises and a whole lot more confidence!


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 18, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Brian, you'd love watching everyone else ride this trail.
> Its filled with rock gardens, drops, swoopie twisties, teeter totters,  and much more.  I was extremely challenged today and came out with a bunch of bruises and a whole lot more confidence!



I fixed it for you


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 18, 2009)

FYI, I took the bail outs on the drops and I skipped the teeter totter, but I did pretty much everything else.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 18, 2009)

Here's a log ride to put on your to do list

I did NOT do this!





Teeter totter


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 18, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Here's a log ride to put on your to do list
> 
> I did NOT do this!
> 
> ...



Both those stunts look fun!

The guy in the pictures is using some really narrow handle bars. I didn't know people still used bar ends


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 18, 2009)

Tom's bike is nearly 20 years old, but it still rocks!  (or he does)

I agree that his handle bars could be wider but that is what he is used to riding with, and since he's doing stuff I don't, who am I to tell him otherwise.

He said he kept the bar ends on the bike to use for bark busters, since he likes ripping through tight tree sections.
I'm guessing they've saved him from broken fingers more than once.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2009)

I really want to try a teeter totter at some point.  I'd probably fail, but they look like fun.


----------



## Greg (Jul 19, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I really want to try a teeter totter at some point.  I'd probably fail, but they look like fun.



There's a fun teeter totter (skinny) at Tyler Mill.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 19, 2009)

Greg, please take pics


----------



## Trev (Jul 19, 2009)

If we pass it tomorrow I'll grab a couple shots of it...


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 19, 2009)

Anyone recall this thread from last summer?
Lost of stuff in that thread to get out of my head.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> There's a fun teeter totter (skinny) at Tyler Mill.



That might get me to come try it out sometime.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Anyone recall this thread from last summer?
> Lost of stuff in that thread to get out of my head.



Yes, this teeter totter looks my speed.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 19, 2009)

Teeter on my to do list:


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 19, 2009)

awf170 said:


> Teeter on my to do list:



Thats awsome! where is that?

I don't have the balls to hit that know, but may be by the end of the year. Looks like it time to set up a teeter-totter in the back yard


----------



## awf170 (Jul 19, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Thats awsome! where is that?
> 
> I don't have the balls to hit that know, but may be by the end of the year. Looks like it time to set up a teeter-totter in the back yard




Bruce and Tom's in Gloucester MA.  I have only been there once it and poured the whole time so there is a ton of stuff there I need to hit.  It's like Lynn Woods except with a ton of built up features.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2009)

awf170 said:


> Teeter on my to do list:



Holy crap, that's sick looking!


----------



## Greg (Aug 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> Finally, the Red's Rock crash area. migs 01 took the line perfect yesterday. No room for error there. You gotta commit and just ride it out and nail the line. Seems doable though.



Well, I guess I can check this one off the list, not that I care all that much. See below.



Greg said:


> I haven't had many items lately that I feel I have to do lately. I've just been riding, and riding faster. One thing that's bugging me is even the little drops I've been trying are horrible (nose heavy, erratic landings, etc.). I am getting quicker on the DHs though so that's good.



I've really altered my outlook on riding this season.

I just ride.

If I feel like trying a stunt, small drop, roller, techy spot, etc., I just decide right before it. Either I do it or I don't and I don't let it really bother me one way or the other anymore. If I get off and walk, no biggie. I'm never going to be the guy that goes big in the air, or takes big drops. Bridges are still nerve-racking and if I decide to get off and walk one, so be it. I did just that on my last ride.

I like to just ride smooth and relatively fast. I'm really digging short rocky descents this year. Nothing too steep, but gnarly with steps down. I feel like I have nothing to prove to myself or anyone else so for now, I'll just ride and clearing various more challenging features will all just come in time.


----------



## JD (Aug 18, 2009)

JD said:


> Rode the Maple run loop today...and the climb I've never made up past laurens loop.   Dabbed once early on Tamarack....then made it to litterally the last pedal stroke on the climb up on peek-a-view...dabbed again.  Next time I feel like it's in the bag.



Made this climb today.  Part of a big loop that basically circles the valley of the West Branch of the little river, the river the Mountain Road follows.  4.5 hours, maybe 35 miles solo with one swim, finished with the new connector trail from Trapps to the High school, then in behind the school and over to the Gables, up the road, into the town loops and out behind the shop.  
Tonies>tammarack>maple run>billings road>peekaview>waterfall>Stoweschoolexpress>burt trail>ranch camp>haul road>Trapps connector>robinrun>bears trail>town loops connector>charlies.  
One more big loop on the list before the snow flies....


----------



## eatskisleep (Aug 18, 2009)

awf170 said:


> Bruce and Tom's in Gloucester MA.  I have only been there once it and poured the whole time so there is a ton of stuff there I need to hit.  It's like Lynn Woods except with a ton of built up features.


That was one of my better rides of the summer... good times...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I don't know if I've ridden the area of the Tim OTB rock again, and if I did I probably rode around it, I'm such a wuss.  I've made some progress on some of those techy little climbs in the latter part of the cemetery twisties, but not consistantly.  Unfortunately a couple of them have giant braids around the hard parts and it's getting hard to see the original lines.  I did ride all three of the caveman bridges in the warm-up twisties before they got washed away last year, but never all three in one shot. :roll:  They're not the same now that they're been rebuilt, I can ride the whole section without any problems now.  I need to get the balls up to try the skinny bridge alternative at the end though.
> 
> Still haven't been back to that sketchy downhill, it's not an area we ride that often.
> 
> ...



I feel like I've been making a lot of progress this season, but I'm still a wuss to any sort of drop. :smash:

From the list above:

Finally got the cemetery twisties all in one shot, and I seem to be getting quicker through there, particularly in the first half.

I ridden the skinny caveman bridge in Jug a few times now in both directions.  It still freaks me out a little, but at least I know it's doable now.

I usually ride around the Tim OTB rock, but then again I'm usually going the wrong direction these days.  I tried to go up it a couple times and failed miserably.

Still haven't made either of the Stone rd climbs, and the rock garden is still iffy.

Haven't made any progress on the fat kid climb (Cornwall climb).  Keep getting effed up on that stupid rock. :angry:

In general I've gotten a lot better about rolling down sketchy looking downhills and rollers, as well as getting up and over stuff.

Not on the list that I made recently is the big log stack towards the end of the Rez ride. :beer:


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 20, 2009)

Technically this being my first year of "real" MTB trail riding the only thing on my to do list at the beginning of the year was to simply get out and ride. Check that one off for sure  but during the course of the season have run into a bunch of features and sections of trail along the way that have frustrated me to all ends and after multiple failed attempts it's amazing how good it feels upon successfully rolling these sections of trail for the first time . 

For example I'm super stoked that was able to get up and over Brian's Rock for the first time tonight. :beer:


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 20, 2009)

Congratulations I guess...... but really how hard could that spot be of it's named after Brian? ;-)


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 20, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Congratulations I guess...... but really how hard could that spot be of it's named after Brian? ;-)



If you knew the Brian it was named after you would change your opinion for sure!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 20, 2009)

Going up Brian's rock (sorry Timmy, different Brian) is definitely no gimme, IMHO.  It takes a combo of speed and the right line, and sometimes that little extra push right before you think you're about to tumble over backwards.

Nice work Woodcore!


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 21, 2009)

Ya I know it's a different Brian. You guys really have no sense of humor.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 21, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Ya I know it's a different Brian. You guys really have no sense of humor.



I got what you were trying to do there, but didn't think it was _that_ funny.  

I guess I should have came back with something about how one of the lamest rock features in all of Nass is named after you... :razz:


----------



## 2knees (Oct 21, 2009)

nice pissing match ladies.....


----------



## bvibert (Oct 21, 2009)

2knees said:


> nice pissing match ladies.....



Thanks for your important contribution to this thread...


----------



## rueler (Oct 21, 2009)

What lame rock feature is named after Tim?? Do tell!!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 21, 2009)

rueler said:


> What lame rock feature is named after Tim?? Do tell!!



Not sure if I can accurately describe where it is, on b-street somewhere.  It's just a little rock that you can roll or drop if heading towards sessions.  The first time Tim hit it he managed to pseudo OTB and almost plant his face squarely on a nearby tree.  It looked like it was going to be really ugly for a second.  From then on out it became known as Tim's rock by our group.  It was later on during the same ride that we also named Red's rock after Tim's friend Red fell and broke a rib on the truck trail heading towards E Chippens.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Thanks for your important contribution to this thread...



lol, i dont make lists of things i wont do, i just huck them......


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Not sure if I can accurately describe where it is, on b-street somewhere.  It's just a little rock that you can roll or drop if heading towards sessions.  The first time Tim hit it he managed to pseudo OTB and almost plant his face squarely on a nearby tree.  It looked like it was going to be really ugly for a second.  From then on out it became known as Tim's rock by our group.  It was later on during the same ride that we also named Red's rock after Tim's friend Red fell and broke a rib on the truck trail heading towards E Chippens.



Actually I belive its called the 'Tim OTB Rock' and that was like the 4th or 5th time I rode that trail. One of my friends (Chris) stopped on the rock right in front of me. For some reason I though I could ride around him and also do a wheelie drop from essentially an uphill aproach with no speed. I went flying over the bars superman style, slammed into a tree about 6 feet above the ground and then almost feel on top of Greg. I had a 5" wide tree truck shaped bruise from shoulder to mid chest for a couple of weeks. Would have been the crash of the day had my friend Red not been an attention hog and broke his ribs about 10 minutes later.

And while it is a very small & lame rock feature, Brian is still  too affraid to ride down it :razz:


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 21, 2009)

2knees said:


> lol, i dont make lists of things i wont do, i just huck them......



speaking of hucking, when we going back to Highland? 

I may be riding Vietnam this weekend or next with some guys that know where all the fun stuff is, you intrested?


----------



## 2knees (Oct 21, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> speaking of hucking, when we going back to Highland?
> 
> I may be riding Vietnam this weekend or next with some guys that know where all the fun stuff is, you intrested?




how can i bring myself to get back on that pos bike?  i havent even looked at it since highland.  actually, i have some halloween parties this weekend with the kids so i'm already booked.  i'd love to check that place out though.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 21, 2009)

Doubt it will happen this weekend, but should be able to get everyone together next weekend. It would be scary to get you and my trials buddies together, they are the one I will be going with.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 21, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> And while it is a very small & lame rock feature, Brian is still  too affraid to ride down it :razz:



Try again pal, I slay that bitch every time I ride out that way. :lol:

I must admit though, after seeing you almost kill yourself on it I thought it must be a lot harder than it looks for a few rides... Turns out there's nothing to it...


----------



## Greg (Oct 21, 2009)

2knees said:


> lol, i dont make lists of things i wont do, i just huck them......



You're my hero.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> You're my hero.



I already knew that, but thanks


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2011)

This thread is funny to read back through.

Personally I think I've gotten a lot better about just going for it and not over thinking it too much.  Speed and no hesitation are often the key!

A few days ago I rode Trumbull with a large group of animals.  I thought I'd just tag along in the back and watch them do crazy stuff.  Well they'd have none of that and encouraged me to try stuff that was outside of my comfort zone.  I certainly didn't jump right into things, but I rolled 3 big rollers that I thought were beyond me after a little coaching on the right approach and what not (and maybe a couple of dry runs on the lead in).  My heart was racing, but I felt great after each one!  I also rode a few of techy sections that I may of balked at on my own, but since the group was just rolling right through I didn't really have a choice to stop.  One section I remember in particular because the first time I rode there (a couple of months ago) we stopped and my guides explained the line and showed me what to do.  I really had to convince myself to try it.  On this ride I just did it, no planning, just go.  

It was a very confidence building ride, I can't wait to go back!

One thing I want to work more on is going up stuff.  There's a very steep rock up at the Rez that's probably 4 feet tall or so(?).  When you're riding up to the rock it looks like a wall.  Last year I started riding up to it like I was gonna try, but bailed at the last moment every time.  This year I've ridden there twice.  The first time I went for it and got right to the crest of top, but didn't give that little extra to get on top.  The second time I knew to start pedaling once I got my front wheel up there, the rear tire slipped a couple of times, but I persisted and made it.  Now my goal is to make it more cleanly, and do more stuff like that.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 24, 2011)

bvibert said:


> This thread is funny to read back through.
> 
> Personally I think I've gotten a lot better about just going for it and not over thinking it too much.  Speed and no hesitation are often the key!
> 
> ...



Come do a  play ride with Me, Trev & Jamie at Case. Tons of stuff to roll up & down of various sizes / risk. GREAT place to work on bike skills. The more you work  on these skills the more fun you have on trails rides as you worry about things less and just go for it.

As for going up stuff, Jamie's (or as we call him Yoda) montra is "F*%$ the bars". Right before you get to the top, thrust your hips forward towards the bars and it gives you an extra little boost to make it up. Trev and I play a little game on a small 3 foot rock face up at Case. We see who can make it up the thing starting the closet to it. It take alot of upper body unglish and a god F the bars, but we can now both get up that face starting almost right at the bottom. I have also recently found steep ups are much easier on the HT, less energy lost in the suspension.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2011)

I do need to make it back to Case.  I'm not sure on a full on play ride though.  I still like to get some pedaling in.  The last play ride I went on was a little too much sessioning for me.  That was the good thing about the Trumbull ride, we got plenty of techy stuff, but not much in the way of sessioning.  That group just kept moving, fast!  I suppose the play rides are where you really make progress though...


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 24, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I do need to make it back to Case.  I'm not sure on a full on play ride though.  I still like to get some pedaling in.  The last play ride I went on was a little too much sessioning for me.  That was the good thing about the Trumbull ride, we got plenty of techy stuff, but not much in the way of sessioning.  That group just kept moving, fast!  I suppose the play rides are where you really make progress though...



The last time you went with us, you pretty much just watched the whole time, that would get pretty booring fast for anyone. Now that you are getting more adventurous on the bike it would be a lot less watching and much more doing. You would also be suprosed how much enegery play rides take. I am ussually more tired after a 3 hour play ride at Case than a 2 hour trail ride. You end up using your entire body on the play rides, some of the stuff takes a lot of upper body imvolement


----------

